# EvanG - Wagon Wheel Question



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I started watching the Transition 1 DVD last and I was very pleasantly surprised  As a primarily positive trainer, I had thought that I would need to filter your techniques to remove correction based training, but I want and need to learn more, so I ordered your training sets. It was very rewarding to hear you saying that the dog is not to be corrected while learning .. that it is our job to teach them how to be right. Thank you.

One thing I was unclear on though, during the double wagon wheel the first few sends you whistle sat the dog. Was this because the dog was going for one of the visible white bumpers rather than taking the line to the further orange bumper? I apologize if it should have been obvious but I am watching the DVD on a 13 inch screen :


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

You are correct. I think a simple whistle sit is less intimidating that yelling "No" for each mistake. I usually just stop them, walk up and re-send them from closer to the slot to make it easier for the dog to understand. There are 8 orange bumpers in that second tier, so they have many more chances to learn how to line past the whites.

EvanG


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks 

I am really loving the set


----------

